# Dealing with sweat?



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Finding as I progress I'm starting to sweat more and more at times where I dont want to. I'm no longer feeling the cold as much, but usually find going from outside to inside is when it happens.

At home it's easy, I can just strip off to a T shirt and shorts, but aside from investing in shares in lynx, are there any good ways of dealing with sweat smells?

Already tried removing underarm hair, but that didnt seem to do much. No chest or back hair to deal with.

Any help and advice welcome as getting really concious about in around the office


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

wear an undervest

2 Pack Cool & Fresh™ Stretch Cotton Vests | M&S


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

maybe your office is hot? invest in a fan....


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bora said:


> maybe your office is hot? invest in a fan....


They're tight, so don't have it too comfortable.

At home stat is at 18 and that's comfortable to be in a tshirt and shorts as I am now whilst the Mrs looks like she's off to the artic.

Before starting training I'd have been the same.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Find a good anti-perspirant that works for you. Not all will work for everyone...

Also have a look into the deodorant crystal/rock.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Drink water regularly, make sure you have an anti perspirant not just a perfumed spray/ roll on. Clothes washed on a good temperature (40) to remove odour and build up of bacteria and deoderant. ..

don't forget though tbat increased sweating accompanies lower body fat. Every cloud bro


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

This Triple Dry roll on anti-perspirant is pretty good Triple Dry Anti-Perspirant Roll-On 50ml - Boots

Worth a try as it does help. You apply at night and get to a point where as you should only need to apply every 2 or days but I still apply every night for peace of mind. Good stuff.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, that sounds awesome Keeks!


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Keeks. Will pop by boots at lunchtime


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

NX1977 said:


> Finding as I progress I'm starting to sweat more and more at times where I dont want to. I'm no longer feeling the cold as much, but usually find going from outside to inside is when it happens.
> 
> At home it's easy, I can just strip off to a T shirt and shorts, but aside from investing in shares in lynx, are there any good ways of dealing with sweat smells?
> 
> ...


I sweat a lot as well. Shaveing arm pits doesnt stop the sweating but it way reduces the smell because armpit hairs carry the bacteria that ling in there. I just try wear tshirts whenever i can and slways try avoid wareing a coat. If its cold out ill wear a hoodie instead of coat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I sweat like a mofo. Always in the house in shorts. Out in winter in a t-shirt while the Mrs is in a hoody and coat etc


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Perspirex Original Antiperspirant Roll-On 25 ml - Boots

My wife has used this, says it works fantastically!


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

NX1977 said:


> Finding as I progress I'm starting to sweat more and more at times where I dont want to. I'm no longer feeling the cold as much, but usually find going from outside to inside is when it happens.
> 
> At home it's easy, I can just strip off to a T shirt and shorts, but aside from investing in shares in lynx, are there any good ways of dealing with sweat smells?
> 
> ...


Driclor from boots 100% recommend. Make sure you follow the instructions to the letter though otherwise you might get irritation. Slightly uncomfortable the first time i used it but nothing too bad. Best thing is it lasts for days, even weeks off a couple of applications. Then you carry on using a normal deodorant. Lasts for ages. I got it in september and have only had to use it 4 times because of how long it lasts. Triple Dry is another alternative.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

ScouseDrago said:


> Driclor from boots 100% recommend. Make sure you follow the instructions to the letter though otherwise you might get irritation. Slightly uncomfortable the first time i used it but nothing too bad. Best thing is it lasts for days, even weeks off a couple of applications. Then you carry on using a normal deodorant. Lasts for ages. I got it in september and have only had to use it 4 times because of how long it lasts. Triple Dry is another alternative.


Yep best on the market. Use this when I go interviews as it stops those nasty sweat patches


----------



## bowesy87 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have the same problem. Got my doc to prescribe Driclior which u can buy normally, but I'm a cheapskate

I bring change of clothes to work and change once or twice.

I sweat a lot, but my body looks amazing lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I see we are all trying to mask the issue.Have you looked into why you sweat so much and not just trying to hide it ?There can be many causes,being unfit is one and so is diabetes,there are many.A friend of mine recently found he was sweating excessively when he did anything strenuous ,he was suffering from a viral infection.


----------



## AnabolicJordan (Feb 17, 2015)

I personally use Driclor too. It's great but be careful not to use too much as it can cause a burning sensation. Great stuff though would recommend it.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Being of Spanish descent, I've always suffered from excess sweating whenever I get even slightly warm. With the attendant smell.

Pretty much fixed the smell issue now, I've found having a shower AT LEAST every other morning works wonders. If this fails, you could try and add soap occasionally


----------

